# Short term Sicav for a dual US/France ?



## Carambar1 (4 mo ago)

Hello, I have a dual US/France citizenship, I live in the US. 
I will received some cash from a real estate sale soon. With the Euro plunging, I can wait and park the money in my bank account in France.
Do you know if it is possible to invest in a money market Sicav and not run afoul of the IRS rules? 
Any suggestion is welcome.
My bank is Société Générale.
thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You won't actually run afoul of the IRS rules - but you will get caught up in them and greatly expand your need to file numerous additional forms along with your regular 1040 each year.


----------

